# Movie showtimes & Ticket booking info for cinemas in Dubai



## Emrati (May 12, 2010)

Is there a single place where I can get idea about which movie are playing in which cinemas in dubai? i know about naviflix but anything else ?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Time Out.

Either buy a copy (Dhs 7) or look on their website www.timeoutdubai.com

-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

I check reelcinemas.ae for dubai mall and they usually have it all


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

check Cinestarcinemas.com for MOE, Deira City Center and Mirdif City Center in Dubai; check the ibnbattuta mall website for grand cinemas link. More or less the same movies play everywhere though


----------



## Emrati (May 12, 2010)

cool. thanks for the messages guys. im yet to find something as useful like a single place for everything..its all here and there. naviflix.com is comparatively the best ive seen..


----------

